# Clueless how to milk goats..



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm new and need help!! I don't own any goats yet and doing research first before we attempt it.I would like to get a couple pygmy goats for my children to show for 4H and also a milking goat.I think a nubian dwarf is what we are leaning towards.I have only milked a cow before but that was years ago so this is all new to me.I heard goats are completly different to milk anyhow.So how, if you can explain, do you milk them and what are some things I will need in order to do it properly? Do I need a milking stand and if so could I just make one easily? What do you store the milk in and how long will it keep? Sorry for all the questions I have a ton more but this is basic. Thank you!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the best thing for you to do is when you purchase your Nigerian Dwarf that you ask the breeder to show you how to milk and then try it out yourself. it can be tricky to try to explain.

A milking stand makes things 100% easier and I recommend it. Try looking in the Barnyard Bonanza section for milking stand ideas and such - I know there are pictures in there

Not dissing Pygmies but you can just go straight nigerian dwarf and your kids can show them in 4H too 

welcome


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for replying.I can understand not being able to explain the process.I wondered about even asking.lol I have a few friends with goats so gonna go bother them soon and have them let me give it a try  Thanks for the advice I'll go take a look at that forum and see if I can find anything.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup hands on experience is the best with milking  but I can always try to explain, but I tend to confuse more then help :sigh:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, it is difficult to explain without actually showing you. Stacey's suggestion about having a breeder show you is a good idea. There are probably some videos on youtube as well. 

A milking stand definitely helps and there are free plans for how to build them on the internet. You can do without one...but having one is so much more convenient than sitting on the ground all hunched over trying to see what you're doing and keep the goat under control. 

There are some good thread on this site about milking supplies, tips, and procedure that is worth taking a look at. Just look through the "Dairy Diaries" postings.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Don't you worry. I had NO clue what I was doing when I brought home Hope. But I caught on pretty quick, and even if I had to figure out a method to strap her to the fence (she has a thing for yanking on my hair, even now LOL) and milk into a jar in the dirt, I got it done!

I definitely agree with the others...get a milk stand! It makes life 100% better, and not just for milking, but also for trimming hooves, checking over your goats, giving vaccines, etc etc.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the correct way to milk goat's but it's how i always done it with no problems  

1 gently wash udder of dirt,and dry it.
2 place your hand around the teat, and lock you index finger and thumb together,( this is to stop the milk going back up it to the udder)
3 run you fingers in, from top to bottom, so your hand is now in a fist,
and squeeze gently if the goat has a full udder milk should come out easily  
hope this helps :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

> Not dissing Pygmies but you can just go straight nigerian dwarf and your kids can show them in 4H too


Stacey, not to cause an argument, but my fair here in NW Ohio doesn't have NDs. Not alot of them around here do as a matter a fact. And not many have pygmies, Angoras, or fainting goats. It's more Boer than anything.

And once you start milking, you'll get the hand of it pretty quickly. I don't milk often, but when I do, I know what to do. It's not hard to pick up on at all. 

Good luck! :greengrin:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah that's helpful thanks  Sounds a bit like milking a cow. We have yet to even taste goats milk before my husband will completly agree in getting a couple.I heard it's like cow whole milk and that's what I normaly buy so if that's the case it's a go.We are using a 8X10 shed to house them in and will be making a milk stand.I don't want to break my back! Found some nifty plans in building one so looks hopeful! Also gonna build an easy hay rack.Only concerned with the fencing and the location of our shed.It's currently next to our chicken coop but want to move it closer to our pole barn so I can run electricity to it.Can't milk in the dark! Also wondering if I'm gonna have enough room for the milking stand in that shed we are converting.Not sure but I do have enough room in our chicken coop.It's huge! I have a 6X8 sectioned off area in there we currently use as a breeding pen and that's not used year round.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

No ND's around here?? Bumber that's gonna put a damper on our plans! What's a good milking goat available here? We want something to give us atleast 2-3 gallons of milk a week because that's the norm for us to go threw.Alittle xtra would be great to share with family and friends and to make soap ect. with.We wanted a smaller goat as space is limited at the moment and I just think they are cuter I guess


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

There are some, but not alot. I know fairs surrounding ours don't have any...down south they do and east, but I have no idea how far you guys would want to go. :shrug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll have to do a search and we got to be picky to make sure we are getting good quality goats.I would prefer to trust a 4H or FFA member,even a breeder but I know the price will go up to get them threw one.Wouldn't want to travel more then an hour away really but may consider.I have time yet to look.We are gonna wait till spring anyhow.Thanks for your help!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

No problem! I know you were thinking Pygmies, too.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Pygmies are my favorite for sure but I couldn't imagine milking one?? Can you milk a pygmy? I have seen some o so cute ones recently and would love to get a couple.My kids love the goats for sure and my two youngest wouldn't leave the goat barn at the fair this week.My youngest had to pet every single goat he seen and that was what made it set in stone to get them the most  It's not just me who loves them  I just convinced my husband and we are on a mission!  :stars: I can't wait to start building and preparing!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah you can.  I tried it...but mine don't like their udders touched too much. But I know people who do.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I milk my pygmy/nigi crosses and when my Dolly was still with me, she was my only true pygmy doe, I milked her too. Just because a pygmy is not classed under dairy goats, they are still milkable and they have a very sweet rich milk :wink: 

The younger you start messing with a doelings udder, the more tolerant she'll be when she is in milk......and please keep in mind that because a pygmy is not bred for "udder conformation" the way dairy goats are, you will end up with does that have "not so great" udders, but in my case with my cross girls, as long as they have a decent capacity and their teats are not so low that they leave no room between my hands and the milk pail, they get milked. Dolly had good capacity and gave me just over a quart a day, Bootsie is nigi/pygmy and gave at peak 6 cups a day....while Angel who is nigi/pygmy has a bitty udder and teeny teats and gave just 3 cups a day at peak. Tilly is no longer with me, but being Bootsies daughter had a very nice udder for a cross doe, and at peak gave 5 1/2 cups a day.

So yes, pygmies can be milked, some easier than others AND if you have 2 does freshening around the same time, once the kids are weaned and you milk 2 x a day, they will likely surprise you with the amount they give.

It is great to have a friend with goats, hands on learning is definately easier than explaining :hug:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I know this is late, but..... We did the hand milkin thing and HATED IT!! So we bought a Milker. it takes like 5 min to milk out Luna(about a Gallon a day). Now they are EXPENSIVE($600 min), but we found it worth the investment as long as you intend to milk long term or have a bunch to milk. as to how to do it with a machine... Clean udder and teats with warm water turn on machine stick the infaltions on and wait for the goat to be done then spray with "Fight-Bac"(found at capriene supply.com). Good luck.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm a stay at home mom so taking the time to milk isn't an issue as I'm always the first one up in the morning and the last one to go to bed  I'll hand milk because I only plan on getting two milking goats max.Yeah right I say that now. :ROFL: That's all that is needed anyhow for our family.We started with 2 chickens and ended up with 100 by the next year.LOL I'm back down now though and selling half my flock to make room for the goats and so I don't spread myself to thin. I think I have figured it out how to milk but have yet to try it.That fias co farm sight was very helpful!!


----------

